# Indirect HWT



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I Need to replace a Aeroso indirect tank. 75 gallon. Seems I can't get anymore. I was going to replace with a Bradford. For some reason the Aeroso has 2 boiler supply ports and 2 boiler supply returns. Is this maybe 2 coils...

Im told I would have to go to a hundred gallon tank to get 2 coils, and I don't have the room... It's a campground 8 sinks maybe 10 showers. The system does have 2 100gallon + storage tanks.... I would like to put in the Bradford. 1 supply 1 return.... Should I be concerned?

Thanks 


Case


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

redbeardplumber said:


> I Need to replace a Aeroso indirect tank. 75 gallon. Seems I can't get anymore. I was going to replace with a Bradford. For some reason the Aeroso has 2 boiler supply ports and 2 boiler supply returns. Is this maybe 2 coils... Im told I would have to go to a hundred gallon tank to get 2 coils, and I don't have the room... It's a campground 8 sinks maybe 10 showers. The system does have 2 100gallon + storage tanks.... I would like to put in the Bradford. 1 supply 1 return.... Should I be concerned? Thanks Case


How is it piped now? Two boilers and two returns?


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

The two coils can either be paired to the boiler to increase recovery rate, or the second one could be either an isolated load like slab heat or a secondary supply (ie: solar or an outdoor wood boiler, etc). 

It looks like Lochinvar have some dual coil models that aren't 100 gallons in the SDT series (66, 79 and 100 gallon models). I've seen a green tank made in Italy that Frontier was carrying, the thing had a vinyl jacket that zips on, rather unusual. It also had a hand-hole cleanout at the bottom and about a dozen tappings for numerous heat loads. I can't recall if it had a second coil available, but it probably does.

So long as the rating on your proposed tank can transfer all the btu output of your boiler it shouldn't be an issue, but if it falls short of your boiler output the client will notice lower recovery. 

http://www.lochinvar.com/_linefiles/SIT-02.pdf


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

CaberTosser said:


> I've seen a green tank made in Italy that Frontier was carrying, the thing had a vinyl jacket that zips on, rather unusual. It also had a hand-hole cleanout at the bottom and about a dozen tappings for numerous heat loads. I can't recall if it had a second coil available, but it probably does.


EcoKing. they are probably the best indirect I have installed. There real world recovery is amazing. You can feel the temp differential even when the tanks at 120F. They have both single and double coils.

http://www.ecokingheating.com/#!eco-king-indirects


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Catlin987987 said:


> EcoKing. they are probably the best indirect I have installed. There real world recovery is amazing. You can feel the temp differential even when the tanks at 120F. They have both single and double coils.
> 
> http://www.ecokingheating.com/#!eco-king-indirects


Those look about right, the wholesaler I noted had a short & wide one that had a large cutaway for demonstration/display. I saw 2 that had been installed by an outfit I worked previously for at an army cadet camp serving the sizeable kitchen & mess, though I wasn't the one who installed them.

Do those have preformed Styrofoam for their insulation? It would have to be something structurally self-sufficient considering the zip-on jacket. Kind of neat how they'll sell you jackets in different colors if its important enough to be matchy-matchy with your other equipment.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Catlin.... You are in Alberta... Which wholesaler carries these?

Edit: those are the ones caber was talking about?


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes in Edmonton. Frontier stocks them. There decently priced, I think they usually ship them with a separate aquastat, but come come with a tekmar style sensor for condensing boilers.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

redbeardplumber said:


> Catlin.... You are in Alberta... Which wholesaler carries these?
> 
> Edit: those are the ones caber was talking about?


Cough, cough :whistling2:.



CaberTosser said:


> The two coils can either be paired to the boiler to increase recovery rate, or the second one could be either an isolated load like slab heat or a secondary supply (ie: solar or an outdoor wood boiler, etc).
> 
> It looks like Lochinvar have some dual coil models that aren't 100 gallons in the SDT series (66, 79 and 100 gallon models). I've seen a green tank made in Italy *that Frontier was carrying*, the thing had a vinyl jacket that zips on, rather unusual. It also had a hand-hole cleanout at the bottom and about a dozen tappings for numerous heat loads. I can't recall if it had a second coil available, but it probably does.
> 
> ...



I haven't been into Frontiers new Calgary warehouse yet, perhaps the new location will motivate me to use them more frequently, that old one was not very ideal.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Haha.... After edit... I re read....you had all the info there indeed... I don't even have an account at Frontier... I do not usually do Any commercial....


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

redbeardplumber said:


> Haha.... After edit... I re read....you had all the info there indeed... I don't even have an account at Frontier... I do not usually do Any commercial....



Frontier always seemed to me to be more for residential guys anyways, I don't know why I got that impression. It could be that they used to have a few smaller retail locations in some strip malls around town called "the Plumbfull Warehouse". I think they simply wound those all up at some point, I've not seen one for a number of years (edit: found a web hit for them in NE Calgary) . The location that Frontier just moved from was Cronkhites previous location, so it's been plumbing suppliers in there for quite some time.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Each supplier has there niche. Expect for B&G it seems there always out of everything.


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

Just saying Frontier is awesome... They saved my butt in red deer when emco n wolseley had sweet jack all for fittings.... They are a smaller resi geared place IMO .. But they are the ONLY other wholesaler that carries TOTO aside from wolseley which is what i install most of so it was a no brainer for me to enlist! 

I recommend getting as many wholesale accounts as possible to truly widen your arsenal and to better equip yourself with quality products exclusively endorsed by individual suppliers! I found i was able to bring down my prices significantly when i open a new account at a new wholesaler as i have buying power established already through their competitors. I.e When emco says the best we can do on this boiler or that tank i can say well i guess thats why i give wolseley $50000 peak business a month and you guys still think i'm gonna pay unjust mark up ... Cya.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

So Catlin, this Ecoking.... I have 24 volt to aquastat that goes to a Teckmar control. I'm not very good with controls. What is involved with installing the Ecoking... Going to do next week.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> So Catlin, this Ecoking.... I have 24 volt to aquastat that goes to a Teckmar control. I'm not very good with controls. What is involved with installing the Ecoking... Going to do next week.


Do not power the sensor!!! You'll fried that thing!.. the sensor goes into the tekmar control box.. get the manual and start spending time on the potty...btw...Flames stillsucks!


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> So Catlin, this Ecoking.... I have 24 volt to aquastat that goes to a Teckmar control. I'm not very good with controls. What is involved with installing the Ecoking... Going to do next week.


rjbphd is correct you should not have voltage at the tekmar sensor. The eco-King comes with a Tecmar sensor preinstalled on the top of it. Either then a bit of a re-pipe the controls should match right up to the picture you have had taken.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

For RJ....looks like a 262 Tekmar


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> For RJ....looks like a 262 Tekmar


How many boiler?? Fancy 2 stages control just for one boiler= $$$$$$


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> How many boiler?? Fancy 2 stages control just for one boiler= $$$$$$


We always put the 2 stage tekmars in if it's a 2 stage boiler. There not that badly priced.


----------

